# Microsoft .Net Framework



## Midnite8 (Jul 17, 2010)

I am having these two windows pop-up every time I startup my computer. I have no idea what they are and what is causing them.
I am reinstalling Microsoft .Net Framework 4 as of right now.

Here is a screeny:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you recently uninstalled some software from your computer like .NET studios or some other software development package?  If so I noted that .NET will let me uninstall the core product, but leave the SQL database program and some other software in place, which is dumb because they all didn't work because half their DLL's were missing.  I got error similar to this, which all went away when I complete removed all the software from .NET Studios.

If this is not the case, search Microsoft.com for the public key token that it is giving in the second box and see what they say could be the issue.

Either way, it is some software on your computer that is either attempting to start, create, or access an SQL library or database, but can't.  These also might go away if you simply disable whatever software is causing the problem from starting with your computer.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember a long time ago, I was either installing/uninstalling something and there was .net framework involved but I cannot remember which. I tried to reinstall .net framework and uninstall all the .net studio stuff as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2010)

Basically, to sum up what I can tell:
-The application(s) that crashed use .NET Framework 2.0 or 3.5.
-First error is it getting nothing when it expected something (not very telling).
-Second error occured in "System.Data.SQLite" which is not .NET Framework.  I repeat, not .NET Framework.
-SQLite is is a GNU licenced, free to use library.
-Any .NET-compiled service or process could be causing the error.  If you watch the Task Manager, you might be able to tell which process closes after you click on "Quit."

I suggest you search your computer for sqlite*.dll.  Whatever programs it is found in close proximity to are most likely the culprits for the crashes.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 17, 2010)

All i found was sqlite3.dll and it is in Firefox


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2010)

Uninstall and reinstall Firefox then. XD


I hope it isn't a virus or spamware trying to infect your computer.  FireFox opening on system startup is abnormal.


Maybe this is the problem?
Remove the Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant (ClickOnce) Firefox Extension


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just tried that, didn't work.
I'm positive it's not a virus because I remember after installing or uninstalling some program it started happening. I think it was DivX but I tried uninstalling that too.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 17, 2010)

These companies are users of SQLite.

Have you installed any of the software from ^them^.  Like, maybe an iphone, ipad, itunes, or so on.
If you have... un-install the apps and re-install, after re-booting.
If and when you hit the right one; the problem may dissappear.
'Cause it looks as if, possibly, one of the database files has gotten corrupt.

Try this: Autoruns, it will let you look at the start-up (log-on) apps and processes running etc.; it may assist you in figuring out which app is starting.  A lot of them add start-up assisting apps to the startup.

Good luck


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is odd, I can't uninstall Quicktime. Halfway, it will give me a Error 2329. Also, every time I uninstall some drivers for my old phone it comes back after I restart....


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 17, 2010)

Try running safe mode with the administrator account and attempt to remove the items.
Try ccleaner, too. Run the registry cleaner.
Start your computer in safe mode
Advanced startup options (including safe mode)

If these options fail, try Comodo System-Cleaner.  It is a little more thorough, so to say, so be careful in what it choses but it will clean out your system.

If all else fails, may be time to back-up those files you want to keep and do a re-install of the OS.

Edit:  You may want to try opening device manager, click on "show hidden devices"(in the top menu), right click on the devices you need to get rid of, choose un-install(including software when asked) and re-boot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> This is odd, I can't uninstall Quicktime. Halfway, it will give me a Error 2329. Also, every time I uninstall some drivers for my old phone it comes back after I restart....


Quicktime has epic fail written all over it.  It doesn't cooperate for no one on Windows.


If your phone is plugged into the computer, Windows will find and attempt to reinstall it everytime.  Make sure it is unplugged and it shouldn't come back.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 17, 2010)

95viper, I tried the CCleaner and scanned for registry errors, saw a bunch of Microsoft .net and I deleted those registries, same for quicktime. But still didn't work.

Ford, well, I've been using this 3rd Party software called YourUninstaller, which I think is pretty good because when it uninstalls a programs it scans and deletes for the registry and old files from the program. For some reason I don't see Quicktime in my programs any more so guess that rules it out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2010)

.NET Framework is part of the Windows Vista/7 shell.  If you deleted registry entries pertaining to the .NET Framework, you'll probably have to reinstall Windows.


Again, those error messages aren't .NET, it's some poorly coded application coded for .NET that starts on system startup that is crashing.  Seeing as FireFox is the only app to have sqlite, I suspect it, or a component thereof, is the guilty party.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Try installing MS .net framework.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en

Scroll down to the bottom for 1.1, 3.0, etc.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> .NET Framework is part of the Windows Vista/7 shell.  If you deleted registry entries pertaining to the .NET Framework, you'll probably have to reinstall Windows.



I think he means CCleaner found them (dead entries) and deleted them.
Midnite: After scanning the registry with CCleaner, are you selecting ALL of the results to be fixed or are you going through them one by one? I would just fix all issues.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 18, 2010)

I did the option of fix all issues.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd go a couple of rounds with Malware Bytes Anti Malware just to be sure


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Almost positive it isn't any spyware, malware, viruses but just to make sure and make you guys happy I will scan lol. Btw, I used NOD32 Antivirus, been using it for about 6 years straight, no viruses or anything what so ever.

EDIT: Hmm now the second window pops up occasionally and not just startup...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> EDIT: Hmm now the second window pops up occasionally and not just startup...



Sounding more and more like infection! Have you done an error check on the HDD (even the standard windows error checker will do)?

This might sound silly, but does windows give the right date and time?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you watched for the process that closes after clicking "Quit" in the Task Manager under processes?  If you enable the Handle column and then sort by handle, it will make it easier to spot the addition.  I would take screenshots and compare the before/after of clicking "Quit."


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 18, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Sounding more and more like infection! Have you done an error check on the HDD (even the standard windows error checker will do)?
> 
> This might sound silly, but does windows give the right date and time?



Checking right now, and yes my windows gives the correct date and time.




> Have you watched for the process that closes after clicking "Quit" in the Task Manager under processes? If you enable the Handle column and then sort by handle, it will make it easier to spot the addition. I would take screenshots and compare the before/after of clicking "Quit."



Next time it pops up I will check.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Is your computer running a web server or hosting stuff for a website?


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 18, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Is your computer running a web server or hosting stuff for a website?



No it is not. Well I decided to just give up and re-install my OS since I have backup hard drives and transferred all my data to there. Thanks all for your support and help in trying to assist me resolve this lame problem with sqlite/.net framework/ whatever the problem really was haha.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

If you have the Windows recovery feature enabled, you may be able to go back to a date when the system was stable instead of a full reinstall.

Hell full reinstall is like my 3 reaction to errors.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 18, 2010)

I could have tried to repair but oh well, took me about 30 min to reinstall the OS and apps.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2010)

Exactly why repairing/recovery usually isn't worth the time.


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2021)

Sorry to bring this old thread back, but are the latest "net framework" installed automatically. The latest version was this month see here .NET Downloads (Linux, macOS, and Windows) (microsoft.com)


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 30, 2021)

.net framework 5 or whatever last release was is included in windows these days.

.net core is not, and is a different product.


----------



## delshay (Dec 31, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> .net framework 5 or whatever last release was is included in windows these days.
> 
> .net core is not, and is a different product.



OK. 

It's showing 5.0.13 is current "security fix", but I take it at some point 6.0 or 6.0.1 will land sometime in the future. As you are better knowledgeable than me in this field, I take it we install ".net desktop runtime". Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 31, 2021)

.net framework development is discontinued and I doubt will ever see more than security fixes.

dotnet core is the new thing, and it sees regular updates.  It appears the page you linked is all dotnet core stuff.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> .net framework 5 or whatever last release was is included in windows these days.
> 
> .net core is not, and is a different product.



usually .NET Framework 4.x is included in many Win10/Win11 releases (.NET framework 4.8 in Win10 v1903 & greater)


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 1, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> usually .NET Framework 4.x is included in many Win10/Win11 releases (.NET framework 4.8 in Win10 v1903 & greater)


Yeah that's what I was thinking of.


----------



## delshay (Jan 2, 2022)

.Net Framework files are most useful for windows 7 users. The latest files supports this OS. I don't think these's files will appear as a normal windows update/download unless it is lobbed in with a Microsoft Edge update, which windows 7 still receive regular updates to match windows 10.


----------

